# Laptop for 3D animation and Gaming (Budget <60K)



## suju_rec13 (Jan 28, 2013)

What's your Budget?

50-60K

What will be your primary usage for the notebook be?

3D Animation, photoshop and
Gaming (Fifa 13)

What size and weight considerations do you have?

15.6

Any brand that you prefer, or any brand that you detest?

NA

Any other considerations?

Good battery life and less heating


=================

The ones i liked are

Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop
(Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com)

Samsung NP350V5C-S06IN
(Samsung NP350V5C-S06IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com)

Asus K55VM-SX086D

(Asus K55VM-SX086D Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com)

Dell New Inspiron 15R SE

(Dell New Inspiron 15R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win7 HP/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com)

Thanks,
Sujith


----------



## n3rd (Jan 28, 2013)

Obviously you'd be better off getting a desktop, but you should know that.

Go for Sammy S03-IN, I'm getting the same. 
Or get:
Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-346619) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

slightly over your budget, but best GPU in that price range, and has a slot if you consider upgrading it in the future.


----------



## anikesh102 (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^ go for Lenovo Idepad Y500.... it is the best laptop out there.... it has FHD and good cooling system it rarely crosses 70C... and the best GPU u can get at this price.... for battery life at full brightness while surfing and doing normal work it easily gives u more than 3 hrs... so u can get an idea of battery life.... i personally feel samsung is not worth it bcos it has heating issues and bad build... in comparison to lenovo Y500...


----------



## n3rd (Jan 29, 2013)

anikesh102 said:


> ^^^ go for Lenovo Idepad Y500.... it is the best laptop out there.... it has FHD and good cooling system it rarely crosses 70C... and the best GPU u can get at this price.... for battery life at full brightness while surfing and doing normal work it easily gives u more than 3 hrs... so u can get an idea of battery life.... i personally feel samsung is not worth it bcos it has heating issues and bad build... in comparison to lenovo Y500...


Whoa, hold your horses there dude - many of us don't experience heating issues - and those who did had significantly good temps after the BIOS update. Just because you own the laptop doesn't mean you can go on and post biased and misleading stuff. Samsung build quality ain't bad, it isn't as good as Lenovo maybe. 

And many users have reported touchpad issues with this model, from what I gather.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 29, 2013)

Earlier touch pad issues were there in Y500 but it's resolved as they changed their touch pad from December. Samsung doesn't have that much bad heating issue, my friend has S02IN. S03IN is cooler than S02IN. 
My suggestion, get Y500 if possible (Flipkart now increased price to 67k) or get Samsung NP550P5C S03IN


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 29, 2013)

If u're strictly below 60k then ur best bet is Samsung NP550P5C-S03IN


----------



## vamenon (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks like there's a new laptop available:
*samsungindiaestore.com/Products/Laptops/NP550P5C-S05IN_NP550P5C-S05IN


----------



## suju_rec13 (Feb 1, 2013)

S03 model is not available in the market now 

S05 only is available and it is costing 63k (S03 was 58K).

Only difference in S05 is that it has a Bluray Drive ..


----------

